
Finally, a Problem That Only Quantum Computers Will Ever Be Able to Solve - tonybeltramelli
https://www.quantamagazine.org/finally-a-problem-that-only-quantum-computers-will-ever-be-able-to-solve-20180621/
======
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17368493](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17368493)

